# Tick-Tock Tick-Tock.... Home Stretch



## Sinister

*Home Stretch*

I know it's probably a bit too early to be posting this, but we are getting closer. I originally posted this last year on a day when it was finally in the double digits instead of the triple. But what the hell! This year I am actually going to get to see an Autumn and I am totally psyched about it. So here it goes, roughly 110 days out and I can practically smell those burning leaves, melting candle wax, hay, candy and just a cool cripsness that should be indicative of the holiday. The excitement is definitely building...! :jol:

I'm going to try to keep this thread alive until All Hallows and then it can fade back into the shadows. But until then, expect regular declarations of how close we are from either me, Doc, Zombie-F or anyone else so inclined to pipe up and shout it from the roof top. The time draws ever nigh. :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

It got gloomy and rainy last night so I sat on my porch and took a deep breath of that autumn feeling in the air... I hear ya. ... its on its way. That makes me happy.


----------



## Zombie-F

It's on its way and I still have much to do! Yikes! 

I gotta:

Finish the Obelisk
Build the rocking mechanism into my sleeping skeleton guard's chair
Program the prop-1s that will be making the skeleton comedy club and laugning deer head work
Build a temporary "bar" inside the shed to serve cider from inside the "skeleton comedy club" (aka my shed)
Build LED spotlights for use in the comedy club
Come up with a decorating scheme for in the comedy club (will likely involve Scene Setters)

Plus, I gotta bust out all the old stuff at some point, check it all out and perform any repairs necessary.

Lots to do, lots to do!


----------



## RAXL

hmm.
95 degrees, and I spent an hour sweating my ass off in an attic today. It was like going swimming, with out the fun. 
Not very halloween-y right now.
But, having the house to myself for a couple of nights, maybe a couple of monster movies will put me in the holiday spirit.:jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

I will have to make myself a list too. too much to do! and only 110 days oops 109 to do it in


finish witch
board windows
fog chiller
music
lighting
scarecrow (replacing MIB - will do that next year) 

And thats only what i can think of off the top of my head.... Its gonna be great!


----------



## TearyThunder

I have been in the double digits for some time now. I am starting set up on Sept 23rd and hoping to be done before Oct 1st. I went into panic mode a couple weeks ago when I realized it. I'm ready mentally but no where near ready when it comes to completed props.


----------



## Hellrazor

I start my set up the first weekend of October. I have Ranger camp second last week of Sept and Guide camp last week of Sept then I have my weekends free until after October again.


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks for reminding me how LITTLE time I have left. I have about 692 projects left to be completed before the beginning of October when set up begins! It's so hard to get motivated to drag all the stuff out into the driveway when it is this hot outside though....wonder if I can latex a few corpses while in the pool! Well, enough goofing off in here...time to go work on another project.


----------



## Death's Door

I too can't believe how fast this summer is going. I'm actually enjoying it because of having a pool, but yes, I also have to get my ass in gear and work on the cemetary fence that I want to make for my front yard. I am starting to get that feeling when you see who many days are left before that wonderful day - it's excitement and "oh ****"!


----------



## PeeWeePinson

One evening was cool last week (it's 95 with 100 degree humidity today) but on that cool evening the air had that smell, you know that smell only us Halloweeniers seem to appreciate. I have started working on some things, sweating like crazy, in the garage, so much to do and it is now on the down slide. Yeah, I know the feeling, haunting isn't far away now, my desire to scare the crap out of people is really kicking in...


----------



## gypsichic

we had a 'cool' front move thru way too quickly a couple weeks ago........its rained off and on all week however its still in the upper 90's w/80% humidity

today 102 out..........hardly h'ween weather ...........lol


----------



## Sinister

105 Days left. Hopefully this heatwave will end soon and it will start feeling the holiday by September. This just can't go on indefinitely, can it?   :jol:


----------



## Hella

Oh I hope not..lol I want to feel the cool crisp air of fall and watch the leaves change colors. I Love that time of year.


----------



## Sinister

And at running the risk of getting mushy here, I want to feel those things with you, my love. I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Ugly Joe

Been feelin' the "itch" for the last month or so...the obsession is back with a vengence.

105 days isn't that much, folks...

*Sinister* - Colorado? Nice...should be just right.


----------



## faerydreams

I simply cant wait either. I am already plotting and planning my decorations.
I usually start counting the days down after the 4th of July............

Colorado huh. I LOVE COLORADO, its my favorite place to be.


----------



## faerydreams

You will absolutely love the fall in Colorado.


----------



## TearyThunder

I got 3 props done this weekend. I am starting to see the end of the light. I just wished it woud cool down! This upper 90's is killing me!


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah - it's 101 today and 99 tomorrow. If I could get my ass out of the pool and put my mind to starting the fence. Also, money is kinda tight because of trying to get some of my bill paid off this year. But, alas, my prop-making must go on!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

HOLY ****!!!! I'm falling down on the job. I didn't post at 100, but screw all that now, because we're just in the double digits now! Still a piece away but we're definitely getting there. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

I was getting my pictures taken on Saturday by the hubby for the calendar. While we were taking the pictures, a storm came through with lightening, thunder, and pouring rain. It started to get in the mood and have fun posing - we were both laughing and I told him that Saturday with the 100-day count down and that it was all downhill from here!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Man, 98 days and change. Now I feel like I'm under the gun. I better get started with the work on the interior of the shed. I have to build a "bar" in there as well as a small chair and cafe table for the "heckler" skeleton to sit at! Not to mention lighting and running electricity out there somehow.


----------



## ScareFX

Now it's time to get busy. So much to do!


----------



## TearyThunder

Ack! I have 59 days left to everything done. That's eight more paychecks to finalize my purchases! I think I will me missing some bills and/or eating ramen noodles from this point out. Oh I still have a good bit left to do.


----------



## Sinister

95 more days peeps until the Great Pumpkin rises from the pumpkin patch to bring toys to all the good little boys and girls. :jol:


----------



## gypsichic

ack! i better stop heckling FE or i might not get any toys from the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## Sinister

Torgen stated it in his thread about August 1, but I'm here to continue this every five days update. We now have 90 days until HALLOWEEN! :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Sin - Because of your traveling and writing, where are you going to be celebrating Halloween.


----------



## Sinister

Some plans are in motion. Can't say right now, as things change a bit too rapidly for my taste here as of late...


----------



## slightlymad

90 days no where near enough time
need to finish stroller, scarecrow, MIB manifold for fogger


----------



## Death's Door

I hope you finish that stroller in time. That sound really cool.


----------



## Zombie-F

I really feel under the gun to finish the inside of the shed! At least I have all of October to work on it if need be as it doesn't need to be ready for show until our party on the 28th!


----------



## Death's Door

Do I have to get out the whip to get your ass gear!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Work Work Work


----------



## Dr Morbius

3 months. That's it. 3 months. No more. 3 MONTHS! AAAAAAAA!


----------



## krough

3 months, hmmmm


----------



## IshWitch

I think I'll start working on some stuff after my family leaves back to Michigan. Haven't done anything yet, too busy getting ready for them. I've set the 22nd as my go day! 

Anybody have any ideas how I can use my Frankenbucky?


----------



## Death's Door

Holy crap!!! It's been friggin hot here in NJ. I still gotta get to Home Deposit for my fence material.


----------



## DeathTouch

[DT Screaming] Ok, I needed to get the presure of not being done yet. I feel a little better. I still need a krough's damn-it doll to get me thru all this. The presure is bad this year and they are ripping up my front yard to put in a sewer. Not sure if they are going to get done before Halloween. I can't take!


----------



## Spooklights

DeathTouch said:


> [DT Screaming] Ok, I needed to get the presure of not being done yet. I feel a little better. I still need a krough's damn-it doll to get me thru all this. The presure is bad this year and they are ripping up my front yard to put in a sewer. Not sure if they are going to get done before Halloween. I can't take!


You could always have zombies or skeletons coming out of the trench....maybe even a monster coming out of the unfinished sewer? At least have a few disembodied hands clawing up out of the dirt. Chill- I'm sure things will work out for you!.


----------



## DeathTouch

Spooklights said:


> You could always have zombies or skeletons coming out of the trench....maybe even a monster coming out of the unfinished sewer? At least have a few disembodied hands clawing up out of the dirt. Chill- I'm sure things will work out for you!.


Yukky, return of the sewer corpse. Rated PG.


----------



## Dr Morbius

ScareFX said:


> Now it's time to get busy. So much to do!


I have too much to do. This is getting hectic. But the good news is, I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico!


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> I have too much to do. This is getting hectic. But the good news is, I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico!


Ok, now that was funny!


----------



## slightlymad

Good one Dm less than 90 days stores not stocked up yet four props to finish and one to start and you want me to go to the company picinic 

i think not


----------



## Sinister

85 days to go...


----------



## DeathTouch

[holding ears] la la la la la la

Don't say that! Can't you lie and say 102?


----------



## Zombie-F

85... why won't time just stop for a few weeks!?!  So much to do, so little time...

At least I get to stop mowing the lawn at the end of August. Makes the graveyard look more unkept.


----------



## silly mama

it is nearing! i felt cool air on the wind yesterday. now i wait for the pumpkin patch to hatch!:jol:


----------



## Sinister

Less than 80 days...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Tick tock...


----------



## Spooklights

The weather has been cooler here, and that makes it easier to get things done. Things are just about on schedule here....even the pumpkins are growing nicely, for once. Can't wait!


----------



## heresjohnny

79 days! How can we be in the 70's already!


----------



## wormyt

WOW are we down to 78 days now and counting....!!!!!!!!!!! Yesterday I was outside getting excited with the leaves that have already fallen into my yard. Just standing back looking at the house and yard wondering how i will set it up this time. I sent a friend a pic of my home and he transformed it to look haunted. Its so cool so Im getting excited now and today I will call Big Lots to see if Halloween is out on there shelves yet. Anyway take a look at what my home looks like haunted LOL.
Wormyts Haunted House pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket its to cool!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

wormyt that house was built to be haunted i absolutely love it.
78 days time to buckle down and figure out what gets put on next years list


----------



## wormyt

Yeah Im getting excited now. I am looking up hot chocolate receipts now . Last year I served hot cider which I called my Spider cider and also made hot chocolate and then had just apple juice also for the kids. So Im looking up more receipts for homeaid Hot chocolate to print out LOL.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm dilligently working on adding the LED spotlights to my deer head right now. The thing will have a blue spotlight on it, but when it starts laughing at the jokes and moving around, the blue will switch to a blacklight spot that will make the eyes glow!

So much to do, so little time...


----------



## Sinister

75 more of them to go guys...:jol:


----------



## trishaanne

75 days????? Are you kidding me? And that's till Halloween, not when I start setting up! I'm thoroughly depressed now. I haven't been able to work on anything in the past month and I've fallen behind. Um, can we get an extension..like, maybe, an extra 2 weeks or so? Anyone here got a magic spell to freeze time till I catch up with my building? Come on, with all you creative geniouses in here i KNOW someone can figure out how to make time stand still!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I feel your pain!!! I haven't had any money for building my fence yet (it's them damn monthly bills along with car insurance and home owner's insurance bill that is screwing up my budget). I did update my list of things to do and made up a schedule so I can keep track of progress and still have time for daily household things.


----------



## slightlymad

All right folks less than 75 days time to start giving up sleep.


----------



## TearyThunder

Sleep what's that? I need to get my nose out of this laptop and get to work!!!


----------



## spideranne

Panicked!!!! I had family in town two weeks ago and was out for a week at Gen Con for our part time business. Now I'm playing catch up at my actual job (well, at least catch up on reading all the new posts, lol) and I've just realized that I have only 6-7 weekends before Oct. Did I say panicked... I must be nuts to think I'll get my whole to do list done. Nothing like a little deadline pressure to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Sinister

Two months and 10 days...or, shall we say, 70 more days to go...


----------



## Beepem

ahh im wasting so much time, with school and getting As im never gonna finish these graves!!!! its bad weather so i cant paint them ahhhhh

and my blucky, i cant finish him either i need masking tape(lol) i dont think im gonna make it. no i will. but im a little panicky


----------



## slightlymad

Yes time to panick but, what about the scarecrow deadline.


----------



## Death's Door

Don't mean to pressure ya, slightlymad, but how's the progress on the stroller you were working on?


----------



## slightlymad

Slow needs to be attatched finish fitted and lined this weekend.


----------



## Sinister

Less than 65 days to go...:jol:


----------



## shaunathan

Eep!


----------



## Beepem

im gonna make it! cuz i scored a 20 today, so ill be able to speed things up a little, i just need my mom to make on more trip to HD with me for some pvc and pulleys for the fcg....


----------



## DeathTouch

Mr. Peabody said he is going to set the Wayback machine for a few more months. This should give us a little more time to get a few of those props done.


----------



## BuriedAlive

*T-minus 2 months and counting*

I just realized tomorrow will be the official 2 month mark until ~~~and I'm quivering with excitement as I write~~~ HALLOWEEN!!!
YES, YES, YES!!! My brothers and sisters. 2 months! Can you believe it? Another year is upon us, after cold winters, wet springs and hot summers, Halloween is almost here. And the wierdest part of all is I'm actually ahead of schedule on prop building. It feels kinda weird. My pop-up is done, the body slinger is 75% complete and my cemetery fence is in progress. I may have to add some projects just to get that familiar panic back. 
So, how is everybody else's prop building going? And are you just as excited as I?


----------



## wormyt

heck yeah Im excited this time of year. I work at the elementary school and today i took in some things there to decorate our kitchen with. The school kids know me as the Green Witch so they are beginning to ask me if Im doing up my yard again. LOL Been going through Halloween boxes and Im finding alot of new stuff I got the day after Halloween last year. I always hit the sales for the next year so its fun digging back now and finding the new things I baught a year ago. Anytime Im in the paper I always keep many copies to sorta pass out to folks asking me anything about my haunt. So its like advertising sorta LOL. I work also at McDonalds and tonight several of us filled out the request off book for the week of Halloween. Even had one employee passing out maps to my house that she drew out. Excited..........heck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

WoW Wormyt!!! BTW, I saw your HGTV special before i joined here, and thought to myself.... I wish i knew her/ or lived near her LOL Too Funny! 

I'm excited, and don't have a thing totally completed yet! LOL ohh man! :>


----------



## slimy

Buried alive is ahead of schedule?!?!?!? Is that even allowed on this site? I'm so far behind right now it's not even funny. Hey buried, I'm going to send you some of my stuff to work on, that should bring the panic back.


----------



## TearyThunder

I am hitting crunch time. 23 more days till I set up. Man am I stressed. I should have not been slacking!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

BuriedAlive... CT and PA aren't too far apart... wanna come help me?

This thread is so depressing. I am so far behind it isn't even funny. Have to:

pick name for Haunt
decide on viewing days (mostly indoor Haunt)
try to draw up fliers (sort of drawing challenged)
decide on front bow window display
hang more cup hooks to hang black sheets from to hide my crap so it doesn't
distract from my props
build 2 1/2 tombstones (one is cut out)
Oh, yeah, almost forgot the most important thing... de-pack rat the place so I can put my stuff up... MAJOR undertaking... need bigger house.

Yeah, OK, I feel much better now... NOT! Guess I will just have to ignore this thread in the future so I can live in my own little world of denial about how much time I have left... things are really quite nice here in my little world. Care to visit?


----------



## morgan8586

*60 days and counting down......*

Hey people,

I hate to be the guy to bring the pressure down, but we are only 60 days away from the big day. Its time to check the list and crack the whip.
So, get off the computer and go make a prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I only have 41 days....Yeapers, better get crackin'!!!


----------



## Sinister

Two Months on the nose...H-Day draweth ever nigh...:jol:


----------



## Sinister

Looks like another thread for Doc to merge...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, I didn't catch it myself...not enough coffee this morning!


----------



## Zombie-F

I'll take care of it. Please try not to create duplicate threads in the future. Thank you.

I can't believe it's september tomorrow! Yikes


----------



## writer93

It's gonna be a rainy day today! Feels pretty good outside, you know what cool high breeze that blows before rain lol. It's been rainy here for most of the week, but when it dries out for a couple of hours, you can really tell Fall is coming! I'll probably begin decorating a little bit next week, if the rain holds off.


----------



## Beepem

same here writer, i took a small .7oz thing of spider webs around my room last night....except its finally sunny here, painting day...


----------



## ScareShack

Just really got the TRUE FELLING last night, it was chilly out(like on hallo)
and I was working on stuff. Now its really setting in.
CRUNCH TIME....BUILD TIME....I NEED TO FOCUS!!!!!
C


----------



## HibLaGrande

yep, It's about that time for me too. I was Eyeballing my fresh bucky, think it's time to get out the wood stain. and I need more fence sections. time for some more PVC as well.


----------



## Michigal

GAAAHH!!! I looked at the countdown timer on the site! Panic mode! Alarms going off!!

Hubby's birthday is tomorrow, that usually gets my butt in gear. Ahhh...so much to do, so little time. 
On a good note, I am almost finished with an FCG (still must drape and mount), and wired a lantern (real toughie...LOL). I still have Bluckies to carve, and so much more....


----------



## Sinister

55 more of them to go, friends and neighbors...


----------



## IshWitch

johnny933 said:


> Just really got the TRUE FELLING last night, it was chilly out(like on hallo)
> and I was working on stuff. Now its really setting in.
> CRUNCH TIME....BUILD TIME....I NEED TO FOCUS!!!!!
> C


Enough already about the cool weather!  
Okay, it wasn't as hot today here either, only low 90's, so hopefully that means the high 80's are on the way!
LOL
But the moon is lovely and does put one in the right mood!


----------



## Sinister

Fitty more of them to go folks...the time draweth ever nigh...:jol:


----------



## Beepem

eeeeekkkkk

anyone behind like me?


----------



## trishaanne

I'm so far behind it's not funny. Next week starts major Halloween prop building and beginning set up. I'll spend one whole day cooking and freezing stews and soups and lasagne, etc. so that on days when I get too involved in building, dinner will still be there. Barely any housecleaning or lawn care for the next month...gotta really focus now!


----------



## Wildomar

I start early working on everything, but no matter what I never seem to get to the point where I feel comfortable with the amount of work I have left to do. 

I say we postpone Halloween a couple of weeks this year so I feel better about my progress. Anyone... anyone... ??


----------



## DeathTouch

What are you going to do when it is only 10 days till Halloween?


----------



## trishaanne

I'll cry and scream and shift it into over-drive...like I always do when it's that close!


----------



## Zombie-F

I think, at this point at least, I'm ahead of schedule! The skeleton comedy club is really starting to come together.


----------



## wormyt

Well anyone can come help me anytime LOL


----------



## Beepem

ill come wormy. itll only be a 2 day hour drive if you wanna pick me up

ahhhh its so close i cant believe it, my pumpkins started to turn today so its gotten me all "its really close now"


----------



## widowsbluff

I did not get everything built that I wanted to but now is the time I say, what is done is done. Now I am cleaning the inside of the house and decorating so when Oct. 1 arrives I can spend time on the outside. Heck the TOT's dont know what you didnt get done, they just enjoy the stuff you did. There is always next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Zombie-F

It just seems unreal that there's only 47 days left! My God! No stress or anything.


----------



## TearyThunder

With 10 day left till I set up I am looking at 6 props that have to be done. I think I better get my butt in gear!!


----------



## dragon flame

I need to finish my mitb and board up the windows soon!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Man, last year I didn't have any stress. I have everthing done way before now. This year seems to be another story. I was in the garage last night putting all the corpses togther. The witches face melted because the wife didn't have time to latex it and we had so much rain. Speaking of the rain. man, can it stop so I can do my electrical work on the witch. Plus I didn't bring the head in, so that has to be re-done. And it is getting really busy at work. I got to take a day off to get a few things done yesterday, but still alot to do. I got another tombstone done. The crypt's roof was damage so I need to fix that, but I can't get the same color so it is going to be a little off. OH, God, someone shoot me!


----------



## heresjohnny

Yeah Baby, we be rocking! I didn't learn about this forum until after Halloween last year, so it's fun to see everyone ramping up. The haunted house I built for the party last year impressed everyone (simply becuase it was more than they had before, wimpy as it was). BTW, my small town hosts a well attended Halloween party every year, my introduction to all of this was building the haunted house last year.

Don't know how may more props I'll get built this year, everything is focused on infrastructure right now. I have 57 broken down appliance boxes in my garage waithing for Friday to start building wall panels. I have been spending evenings doing electrical (I will have about 20 LED flicker candles and lanterns, about 20 LED spots, and 2 souped up light organs) and mache peices for the walls (bones and large skull reliefs). If I can get walls lighting and sound done, then prioritized list is quicky pallet coffins, a blucky getting electrocuted, and a tomb with a lid that raises to let out fog (works as a chiller also).

Thats all. No Problem, right?


----------



## halloweengirl

The days are flying by arent they?I want to start putting my stuff out around the beginning of October.I have SO much that I still have to do.Am I the only one feeling the panic yet?There Just doesnt seem to be enough time in my days.I guess I might have to start working the midnight hours-lol.Wonder how much my neighbors will mind.


----------



## gmacted

I agree. I'm starting to feel the pressure. I'm already starting to think that I may not have enough time to finish my MIB. I just ordered some parts for it over the weekend and they just shipped yesterday. That kind of ruins my weekend working plans. I guess I'll have to just stay up later at night and work on it. So many things to do, so little time.


----------



## Hellrazor

Im cool right now as there is not much I can do anyway until the big "set up" My windows are done and to protect my sanity, I decided not to add anymore projects to my already busy life this year... So no scarecrow for me. 

I made a bleeding fountain, witch and cauldron and boarded all 10 (actually 14 if you count that I used the scraps for my basement windows) of my windows.. So I think that is enough.... for this year.

OOOO OOOO I almost forgot. I am also going to a talking Bucky class and will have that too. But I dont know exactly what I am going to do with him. Im thinking putting him on a platter then when people are expecting it to be static, I will get him to start talking. YAAAAAAA


----------



## otherworldly

I'm trying not to think about it. I've been wading my way through my _other_ to-do list before resuming my projects again.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I’m feeling the pressure because, like yourself, I would like to be set-up by the first of Oct. In fact I was just thinking this weekend “is it every enough“. I’ve been planning and working on things the whole summer but when I did a lighting test this weekend, it seem I have little to nothing really. 

On the outside I will have, boarded-up windows, a small graveyard, a couple of pumpkins, glowing eyes in a tree and a grill cooking body parts. In the garage there will be a ghost, a TV playing a Halloween track, a large spider’s webs, and a “haunted frig.”. Looking at it all it seems so little for so much work and planning. I have to stop now so I can finish all the above items by the first so it will have to do. I hope it will all look better once I get it all together and lighted.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I usually start getting stressed about the end of August. 
That is because I always have these elaborate props planned.

I think at the moment I have 5 projects running at once and 
have 3 more that Want to get done by 10/31

Like most of us. I'm still working on stuff up until the 1st TOT shows up at the door.


----------



## heresjohnny




----------



## slimy

I have to close to a hundred half finished props. My wife wants me to have just ONE prop finished this week. That is just no fun for me. I need the stress of waiting til the last minute and pulling stuff out of my butt. She trys to explain to me that this IS the last minute and I put her off. Oh well, Stressland, here I come.


----------



## Zombie-F

Since this is essentially the same as the "Home Stretch" thread, I'll just combine the two.


----------



## darryl

slimy said:


> I have to close to a hundred half finished props. My wife wants me to have just ONE prop finished this week. That is just no fun for me. I need the stress of waiting til the last minute and pulling stuff out of my butt. She trys to explain to me that this IS the last minute and I put her off. Oh well, Stressland, here I come.


If you wait to the last minute then it only takes a minute to do. At least that's my theory!
I for one am going nuts, between work and trying to get the house painted and one last mountain climbing trip this month I still haven't found much time for prop finishing. I've told my wife I'll bust my butt on the house but when Oct. comes gears are switching to Halloween. I don't have any big plans but do have some things to get done. I've learned that no matter what my intentions, I never get everything done that I would like. Besides, it's more than 99% of the people do and no one knows but me what doesn't get done!!
Still, wish I had more time..


----------



## IshWitch

tick tock tick tock tick tock

Make it stop!


----------



## Sinister

One month and a half, or if you prefer, 45 days...:jol:


----------



## writer93

I'm just decorating the yard up good and all for Halloween, so I'm not really making a whole lot of props. I haven't really decided yet all the props I will be making, but they won't be too hard to make. In other words im gonna try and keep it a bit simple, since I can buy alot of the decor for my yard. Still been trying to think of a really good original idea for my yard decorations and all.


----------



## Zombie-F

Today I'm digging a trench so I can have electricity in my shed. Yay! Manual labor!

The things I do for my haunt and my wallet.


----------



## Beepem

pshhh, tomorrow im getting a ride to lowes and finishing the flying crank blucky so ill be sooooooo close to done! eeek


----------



## jdubbya

I took stock today and regrouped. Combined about three "to-do" lists into one and crossed off a few things that can wait until next year. I remember last year being out in the driveway at 3:00 p.m. on Halloween spray painting some pvc cage bars. I vowed never to be working on a prop again on the big dat itself. I have two major projects to finish; the stirring witch and the castle wall facade. I figure with 6 weeks, including a weeks vacation before Halloween, I should be okay. Problem is that our weekends are jammed for now with high school football, scouts, camping and other things. I have planned out certain days/weekends that are going to be dedicated to Halloween work come hell or high water. I "think I'm in good shape but being at 45 days is sobering Gotta stay focused!:googly:


----------



## NickG

I've trimmed down what I need to do for this year to make it less crazy... last year I was building stuff last-minute right up until the tots started going around and I'm -not- doing that again. 

I need to..

- finish 55gal cauldron.. paint the brim, make a base and light it.
- add some more wire to my costume wings
- finish painting my sickle
- paint the eppitaths on 6 tomstones
- make some single-board marker tombstones
- setup the garage with the black plastic a'la witche's lair
- dress the grave grabber and add led eyes
- repaint the fcg frame
- add some stuff to my costume's robe
- dress the pvc guys
- mount the pumpkin head to the scarecrow..
- lotsa other stuff.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Im not to worried about stuff this year, the only thing I have done new for this year is my Crispy Critter, Pnumatic web Slinger, and some new fence sections that are still under construction. I still have 2 more fence colums to build for my new outdoor surround sound speakers. I built a fog chiller based on the vortex thingy in another thread that works well. I will be getting the remainder everything out of the attic in the next few days, and start getting a plan together.


----------



## JohnnyL

Still working on all my stuff. Columns, fence, crypt, tombstones etc etc etc....


----------



## Death's Door

I hoping to start to work on my cemetary fence soon. I never done one but saw the instructions and what I needed on the projects part of the site and am going to give it a shot.


----------



## Wildomar

I am so far behind!

Toe pincher Coffin
Still have to build lid; assemble the lid opening and closing linkage; assemble coffin rocking linkage and reduction gearing, build zombie hands.

Shaking Skelly Cage
Affix chain and wire it up to a motion senser.

Toshiba Tombstones
More cutting, more epitaphs, painting, and ageing

Boarded Up Windows
More Boards, more assembly.

We seriously need to talk about postponing halloween this year, folks. C'mon I havent caught up yet. Talk about it amongst yourselves and let me know what you think... a month would be great.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wildomar... I am all for one extra month. Terrific idea... keep 'em coming.

I just don't know how I fritter away day after day and don't accomplish anything. I actually feel so far behind that I contemplated not setting up this year. You guys are my life line... help me.


----------



## Wildomar

Sorry M'lady but not setting up is not an option! But I will certainly put you down for a one month postponement of Halloween... wondering if we should put together a petition or something?


----------



## heresjohnny

I have to finish the scarecrow. But my life is measured in wall panels. I have to have 56 to do a minumum interior. If those get done then 24 more would be nice. I built my jig, cut the board for 19 panels, and have 8 glued. I have it down to about 10-15 minutes to cut and glue the panels. Once they are done have to seal and finish them, but I have more hope now after getting started this past weekend. Oh yeah, gotta finish the scarecrow!


----------



## Sinister

40 days is all that is left...


----------



## writer93

Oh boy its gettin closer! Cant waittttttt!!


----------



## Beepem

ARE YOU READY!!! GET PUMMPPEEDDD!!!!!!!! GRRRAARARRRRGG

im not.(not ready)


----------



## wormyt

Well Ive been putting my things out daily. Here is what Ive done so far and now I am getting somewhat ANCY.....its getting closer.....
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket I have the whole other side of the yard to do, gut the garage and get it ready , get up my dot room, get all my lights into place. Uggggggggggggggggggggg and how many days do we have left???


----------



## writer93

That looks awesome Wormy! Great job so far, and as of right now im not sure how many days left lol!


----------



## wormyt

Thanks Writer. Well its saturday now and Im off work today and its thundering and lightning, and raining outside...........yippeeeeeeeeeee!!! That means no excuse for me not to be able to stay inside and unload the attic. Yikes!!!! Its scary up there. But today now I can haul down alot of the boxes and props to the downstairs, and actually finally go through them and see what all I baught new from last year. I will post my pics soon...well I mean more pics soon LOL


----------



## spokanejoe

OOOOO You have a Halloween shed,Wormy . How nice! My garage is completely uselass for cars because of the ghouls that inhabit it now. Ah one day........BTW Looks great so far!!


----------



## oct31man

I pulled everything out of the attic Friday night. I tried to multi task, by putting some steaks on just as I got started, however, the next thing I knew my son says "Dad dinner's ready!" I had completely forgotten that I was supposed to be cooking on the grill! Good thing my better half was on the ball!

Any way, I Tested all of the props out and made necesary repairs. All is well.
A friend of mine from work gave me a couple awesome props. One is a static gulliotine, the other is a cool lookin creature in a cage that jumps toward the TOT's when activated. He also gave me one of his fog chillers. He is scaling down from a HH to a yard haunt. He will be helping me out with my haunt as well. I am definately STOKED MAN!


----------



## Death's Door

On Sunday I started making space in the living room and dining room for my decorations and pulling out boxes and bringing them up from the basemet so tonight I can actually start setting up things.


----------



## Sinister

35 more days, my friends...


----------



## TearyThunder

FINALLY a day the weather is cooperating and I have absolutly nothing to do!! Oh why don't I have any motivation to do a damn thing. I'm setting up but geez I need a cheering crowd! Alright I'm going to get my butt in gear and get some stuff done today. Most of it is outside so there's no turning back now!


----------



## trishaanne

You asked for cheering so here goes (remember, it's been a LONG time since I was in high school) AHEM

Give me a G
Give me an E
Give me a T

Give me a T
Give me an O

Give me a W
Give me an O
Give me an R
Give me a K

What's it spell? GET TO WORK!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOO

Now, get outside and get busy. Either that or you can come up here and help ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586

Leaves are starting to turn.....Its getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

LOL thanks Trish! I'm grabbing a bite to eat right now and will be headed back out very soon. I can't believe I have so much stuff! I am finding hidden boxes everywhere I forgot I bought over the last year!


----------



## trishaanne

Same here. I've stashed stuff all over the house. Now that hubby is gone for a few days I can make a mad dash through here and peek in all the hiding spots to see what I've got. Glad to see you got motivated. I just cut the grass, last time till after Halloween. Now I can start setting up. I wanted it to look a bit overgrown and neglected but it was getting a bit TOO tall. The neighbors dog got lost in there the other day, LOL.


----------



## TearyThunder

I had my grass cut last weekend but I know I'm going to have to cut it again about mid Oct. It never fails Being in the south where it's warn through Oct it grows very fast. 

Ok I'm out for now! I got to get something accomplished today lol.


----------



## heresjohnny

32 days, I don't know wether to get stressed or excited. Gues I'll just do both!


----------



## TearyThunder

Graveyard is done and I'm already getting compliments! hehehe

The kids are riding their bikes watching! This is what I live for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

WOOOHOOO...I new you could do it. I was outside working on some stuff today and all MY neighbors are going by complaining that I haven't got the yard set up yet LOL. SHEESH, it's not even October yet! So today I threw a few little things out there, just to shut them up for now. The good news though is that the little girl down the street, who is too afraid to come over here, came by with her mom yesterday. Her mom told me that she's afraid to come over here but likes to walk past it every day to see what I've added. She told me that her daughter wants to help me set up the yard this year and then maybe she won't be so afraid. The kid is maybe 6 or 7. I told her that if she wants to help she is more than welcome. She can hang spider webs or paint a tombstone, just something so that she can say she helped. I know that I may have to go back through the yard and fix things but that's ok, it gets her involved. And so what if the tombstones don't look EXACTLY like I would have liked them to look. I usually mix mine up with serious nice ones and some for the kids anyway, so that there is something there for everyone to read while they are walking through the yard. Now she can bring her friends over and show them the ones she made and it will make her happy. I see it as grooming a future haunter....by the time she's old enough to volunteer to be an actor in my yard, I'll be too old to be doing all the work anyway so I'll need her! A method to my madness...MUWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sinister

One month left ya'll! :jol:


----------



## ghostie

heresjohnny said:


> 32 days, I don't know wether to get stressed or excited. Gues I'll just do both!


Ditto!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I think I will get some stuff out today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know. I'm doing the same - where the hell did the time go?


----------



## Beepem

oh em gee! tomorrow is octoberween!


----------



## Dr Morbius

TearyThunder said:


> Graveyard is done and I'm already getting compliments! hehehe
> 
> The kids are riding their bikes watching! This is what I live for!!!!!!!!!!


PICS!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

well I've started..


----------



## Hellrazor

4 weeks from today... tick tock, tick tock.....


----------



## shaunathan

Neighbor 2 doors down from me has a cheesey "christmas-light" pumpkin on her door. it is OFFICIALLY ON since I am now not the first person to put halloween decorations up...

of course fate has a sense of humor...

the fence segments which were taking only 2 1/2 cans of spray paint are now taking 3 1/2 apparently... *grumble*


----------



## Hauntiholik

My neighbor across the street has her cutesy halloween stuff up. She seems to add more and more to it each time she catches me out in the garage building something. I keep telling her to keep the CUTE across the street and leave the SCARES to me.


----------



## Wildomar

A guy in my neighborhood put out about forty tombstones on his front lawn. They are packed in there! He even has some ground breakers out there too. I, on the other hand, dont have a darn thing out and I am still plugging away on my tombstones that are kicking my ass.. Toshiba Tombstones may be cheap, but they are not time effective!!!!!! Aaaaarrggh... I NEED more time!!!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666

Haven't seen anything in my neighborhood yet, not even cutesy stuff. The people kiddie corner to me have a snowman in their door window....now that is something that should definitely not be out right now.


----------



## Death's Door

Around my town there are decorations up but on my block a lot of people are decorating for fall not Halloween - This weekend I am going to start decorating the outside.


----------



## writer93

Not a whole lot around my street yet, most people have a couple things out but not alot just yet. Some pumpkins, and webbing and all that. Looks pretty cool with all the leaves off of the trees! We got webbing out, a couple pumpkins that arent carved yet, and we're going to put up some Halloween colored lights up soon in the tree out front and around the house maybe. Got the sidewalk lights up already, pumpkin ones, and some skeleton ones. Looks pretty good so far.


----------



## nicole

The house kittie corner from me put orange lights up last week. Last night I put my first skellie outside. He is sitting on a stool holding a pumpkin and the whole thing is covered in spiderwebs. I also put some daner signs on my garage door (like to police tape) and my Bates motel sign is up in the window. it has been raining here for the past two weeks, so I havent been able to get a lot done.


----------



## Death's Door

This weekend I put up the cornstalks and hay bales. When I get home today I'm going to do a little bit more. This weekend the hubby (God Bless this man!!!!!!) and I started working on the cemetary fence yesterday and today I need to put another coat of paint on it.


----------



## Sinister

20 days more...:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

I'm still building wall panels, all 54 are assembled, the first 5 are sealed and ready for final paint, hope to have em arall done by the 22 at the latest. Whew!


----------



## Sinister

Half a month to go...


----------



## trishaanne

I'm glad to say that the cemetary area is DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, except for the fact that there will be no fence around it this year and the columns, which have to be put out each night and brought back inside due to how light they are and blow over very easily. All I have to do now is build a bandstand for the kids band and set up the maze and rooms in the back yard. No pressure here!!! If this danged weather would cooperate it would be much easier. We're opening on the 28, 30 and 31....still need to make and assemble the rest of the costumes for the actors, set up all the lights and....oh man, I forgot that the cemetary still needs lights! Oh, and gotta finish painting the dot room, only 6 more panels to go. Guess I'm not as close to being done as I thought I was. Guess I better go get busy!


----------



## stretchnuts

*closer!!!!!*

Just finished an extreem scare crow and my fcg is done. my scare crow was inspired by the master himself pumpkinrot and a little something i saw from walmart. just got to repair my fog chiller. and i am ready to go. this is my first year as a home haunter i always lived halloween and with such great inspiration such as unpleasant st. i willl only be better each year


----------



## jdubbya

Only 13 days left. Still have to paint three 4x8 foam walls. Repair one piece of cemetery fence (bottom rung cracked; I think a kid may have tried to stand on it last year). Minor touch up on my "Death chair". I've scaled back on my scarefx witch prop. It won't stir but will remain static. I'll try to make up for it with lots of detail in the witch scene. I'll animate it next year. Really hoping for some nice weather to get the painting done, otherwise I'll have to use a bay in a neighboring firehall where my nephew works. 
I'm realizing that anymore, focusing on one or two nice additions is much more relaxing than trying to whip out fifty projects and stressing over it (unless of course you're krough, who whips out fifty projects and every damn one is nicer than the rest. )
Even with a weeks vacation before Halloween, I'll be pushing to get finished, not to mention helping kids with their costumes, carving 9 big pumpkins, blah blah blah... I'm envious of those who are sitting back waiting for the day, and not working on half finished projects.:zombie:


----------



## trishaanne

I feel your pain...I've still got a whole back yard that has to be built into 6 "rooms", finish all the detail work and get a band together. And I can't work on anything really until Sunday because the next few days are packed solid with committments! UGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH! The weather is finally cooperating and I have too many other things to do...this isn't fair. I'm glad I don't have to carve pumpkins too. Eight more days till we open...tick tock, tick tock....better get busy!


----------



## Sinister

Ten more days...less than two weeks. :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shhhhhhhhh Sin! I'm trying to trick myself into believing that everything is ready to go.


----------



## Death's Door

We have been waiting since spring to have a new roof put on our house. I got a call from my insurance agency regarding my homeowners policy and that we are going to be dropped because of the roof. :finger: Well, I call the roofer and explained the situation and he will probably get to it either by next week or the following week. I have to halt decorating the outside because I am waiting for him to get back to me with a date for him to start. The sad part is that I'm on time with finishing my projects and and setting them up. What a pain in the ass!!!


----------



## krough

jdubbya said:


> (unless of course you're krough, who whips out fifty projects and every damn one is nicer than the rest. )


Thanks. But I now have a problem, I have way more props than I can actually fit in my display, my front yard is not very big. I realized this last week sometime. Too late to move part of the display this year into the backyard. So some of the "lesser" props will stay in the basement in shame and not be displayed in the yard at all this halloween. This forum and its contests have caused me to build props at an increasing rate this year.
Next year though, Oh man next year the display is gonna be over the top.

10 days left. Wow its getting close. I hate carving pumpkins


----------



## pyro

well almost done ,got one prop to make-and one to fix then put final touches on the lighting /sound,fog machines,,,,,,, but---i just saw the 15 day forcast not a pretty site rain starting monday night ending wed. now im bumming-when it rains here no one goes out WIMPS


----------



## morgan8586

Time keeps on ticking,ticking,ticking into the future.....


----------



## slimy

My party is in fifteen hours. My witch's motor needs to be replaced, due to the unfortunate event of another prop falling in the cauldron and burning up the motor. I didn't get half of the props done, but I am ok with that. I'll just tell the guests that I'm saving some of the props to 'unveil' on Halloween night. My house is a wreck, and what am I going to do with all the half finished props that have nowhere to go since I'm not lugging them back up in the attic and they can't yet go outside. And I gotta go to work in less than three hours. Why am I posting this? I need to get off this computer and get some stuff done. 


Dang, this got wordy. 

Wish me luck, guys.


----------



## morgan8586

good luck bro


----------



## Sinister

One more week mates...:jol:


----------



## NickG

everything seems to be coming to gether for me... tombstones ready to be put out on saturday along with the pvc guys, spiderweb is finished, just need the victim and some spiders.... we've got 11 pumpkins to carve, need to come up with some ideas with those.... my costume still needs a little work, it's a stock winged reaper getup but I'd like to add some more cloth to it, and the wings need bracing. the foggers and chillers are ready to go.... still need to set up the witch shop in my garage which is the largest project left, need to source some 1x2s to hang the black tarps/plastic from. I might incoroprate our EZ-up as part of the entance. Oh, I still need to wash the front windows so I can tape my cardboard "boarded-up-windows" to them... and drat, I need to make a stand for the FCG so it can be behind a window inside the house. on top of that the house is a mess since we've been doing halloween stuff instead of chores and it needs to be whipped into shape since we have company coming over for the holiday.


----------



## scareme

NickG The first part of your message started out calm, but as you remembered things to do the stress factor rose. lol. From your pictures it looks like everything is looking great. I like the way your chain turned out. I too feel like everything is coming along, but I'll be freaking out this weekend.


----------



## DeadSpider

Sinister said:


> One more week mates...:jol:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Spike_Mangler

Anybody wish it was still August?

I got such a late start this year I wasnt able to get some of the things done I wanted to. Like having good custom tombstones instead of cheap store bought ones in my graveyard or a Pirate skelly in my pirate scene.

Oh well, theres always next year


----------



## Wildomar

Spike_Mangler said:


> Anybody wish it was still August?


Earlier I tried to have everyone postpone Halloween at least a month so I would have time to complete my projects... I am afraid it fell on deaf ears. 

Like you said, there's always next year.


----------



## trishaanne

One more week......what a shame. We had originally planned to be open for guests on October 28, 30 and 31 but with all this lousy weather that we've been having, it may not happen..at least not like we had originally planned anyway. The maze in the backyard may not get done because there has been nothing but wind with gusts up to 40 MPH for the past four days. The forecast calls for wind straight through to Sunday or Monday with rain showers scattered in there as well. It's also about 50 degrees, which is feeling more like 10 with the wind constantly blowing. I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that there will be no backyard walkthrough this year and although the neighbors and people who come here to see it will be disappointed, there's nothing I can do. I started making a few more stones for the cemetary last night, figuring I'd just concentrate on making the front as good as I possibly can and if the back gets done, it's a bonus. I haven't even been able to get outside to put the lights out so it's still dark outside at night when people go by! It seems that the Halloween Gods have once again decided that NJ is scary enough without all the haunters adding to it and therefore, are going to make the weather work against us! *sigh* OK, sorry about the rant...guess I better go try to salvage what we can. Oh, one more thing, if anyone sees some strange, homemade headstones flying past their window, can you do me a favor and grab them and send them back. Chances are that they have come from here...LOL. Even the rebar isn't keeping things in place!!! AH, the joys of living at the Jersey shore!


----------



## Death's Door

I will certainly do that for ya Trishanne!!!!!! Wind can be a pain in the ass when it comes to props. No matter how you secure them, it might not be enough. I live across a cemetary and when the wind picks up, I don't have any houses across the street to block it.


----------



## NickG

scareme said:


> NickG The first part of your message started out calm, but as you remembered things to do the stress factor rose.


hehe, yeah.. you're right. I"m in way better shape than I was last year though. I'd like to actually carve a pumpkin or two this year, and not still be setting up as the first few waves show up. I"m already way ahead having the spiderweb done already, that took a large chunk of the weekend to do... last year I was doing that the day-of.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Since we don't put alot of the "bigger" props out until the day of...it's hard not to get stressed out. It's so hard waiting for the big day to come...and when it does...it's a race to get everything put in its place.


----------



## Sinister

5...


----------



## Death's Door

The Crow 1994 said:


> Since we don't put alot of the "bigger" props out until the day of...it's hard not to get stressed out. It's so hard waiting for the big day to come...and when it does...it's a race to get everything put in its place.


That the same here for me. "Mischief Night" is still practiced in my town so I bring out 3/4 of my Halloween stuff on Halloween Day to set up. I'm anxious thinking about it too right now because it's always a made rush setting up that day.


----------



## trishaanne

Our stuff is usually set up and ready to go by now. Since we're still fighting gale force winds here, I've decided to scrap Saturday night and now just try for Monday and Tuesday. Of course, Saturday night was the night all the volunteers could make it but I'm not letting myself get stressed over it. Whatever happens, happens and there's nothing I can do about it. At least this gives me a few extra days to finish up all the details I put off till the last minute...AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Wildomar said:


> Earlier I tried to have everyone postpone Halloween at least a month so I would have time to complete my projects... I am afraid it fell on deaf ears.
> 
> Like you said, there's always next year.


Well, look on the bright side, daylight savings time kicks in on Saturday after midnight so at least we'll all get an extra hour if that helps.


----------



## Wildomar

Well, I guess I will have to take every little bit I can.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, the roofers came out yesterday and actually finished the roof. I'm very relieved because I can put up the props that I had just taken down so they wouldn't be in the way and I can add more props outside that will save me time before the big day. Whew!!!!


----------



## Sinister

4...


----------



## SkullAndBone

4?.... yarrr... *jumps into time machine*


----------



## Sinister

3...


----------



## trishaanne

Sin, you're really not helping with the stress level here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

trishaanne said:


> Sin, you're really not helping with the stress level here.


I bet he's sitting back and watching the rest of us scurry about trying to get ready.


----------



## Sinister

Hauntiholik said:


> I bet he's sitting back and watching the rest of us scurry about trying to get ready.


Ha ha! And quite humorous it is too!


----------



## NickG

man... I changed my countdown sign to from weeks to days at 8 days and so far I've forgotten to change it every other day... neighbors prolly think I suck by now, or just can't make up my mind.


----------



## Sinister

2...


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm pretty much READY for it at this point. I have the comedy club all set up to just press the button, the yard is mostly set up aside from a few things that won't go out until the rain stops (which is tomorrow), so as of late Sunday, I will be DONE... aside from the fog machine that goes out on the big night.

It'll be nice to take it easy on Halloween and liesurely get into costume as opposed to rush around at the last possible second.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got handed a crap sandwich when I looked at the weather forecast. This halloween is gonna suck.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My party is today, wind speed 15 to 25 mph gusting to 30-35 , rain and sleet mix, accumulation of 1/2 inch of sleet at this time. But my tombstones are still standing. Well just think of all the fogger juice i am saving for next year.


----------



## Sinister

1...


----------



## dynoflyer

Finished the witch stirring cauldron last night. Lost a day outside yesterday, rain and high winds. Nearly had a flood in the garage from all the rain coming in under the door. Good thing I was in there and shopvac'd it up in time. 

Finished the witch stirring cauldron last night. Scared the crap out of my son when he came in and saw her in the dark. hee hee! All's left is to set her up when the wind dies down a bit. 

Going to finish the FCG by tomorrow night. Then put some beers in the fog chiller and sit back.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Won't the fog heat up the beer?


----------



## slimy

Dr Morbius said:


> Won't the fog heat up the beer?


Jeez, Doctor, everyone knows beer doesn't last long enough in the chiller to get warm.

1 TOT= 1 beer. Remember slimy's rule and halloween gets interesting around your house.


----------



## ruafraid

Here is wishing you all great screams on Halloween. Our big night was last night and we scared a ton of people and all the actors had a great time. We had 4 hay rides of little ones thats 2 more than last year. They get to come through with the lights on and nobody is in the haunt. Then the teens and adults come in and we had more this year the weather was great better than forecast. I am just in limbo today from all the stress getting it all put together and working on it until the very last second. Everything went well only prop that had issues was the stalk around and the person in it but thats ok. If enough of the actors show up on tuesday then we will have some more fun if not then well it will be handing out candy to the tots. I have to wait on the video camera to come back from one person that has it so I can download it and get some clips posted. I feel for any of you that are still in a mad rush to get everything setup and let me tell you I had to compromise with myself on a lot of things just to keep from going mad! I did not get to a lot of what I wanted to build and put up and that still bugs me but I'll just have to get over it. Go scare them !!


----------



## Sinister

0...and a handful of hours.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sinister said:


> 0...and a handful of hours.


So say we all!


----------



## morgan8586

12 hours and counting........Sheesh, where did all the time go???????


----------



## edwood saucer

We TOT today here too...

Wife and I both took day off... busy staking tombstones in the ground as we speak...


----------



## pyro

i hope everyone has a great haunt,i was setting up all the wind blew away and fixin all it broke. and im done had a bunch of people stop by and watch. told the wife better get some more candy so now i have candy and toys . hope i have enough. in past years i get around 25-30 kids now i have a haunt going i should have more. the guy around the cornor does one he gets 300----this is going to be fun by the way my neighbors are freaking out


----------



## jdubbya

Just checking in one last time before the big night. Still have three pumpkins to carve. Spent the day setting up the fence, columns and some other outdoor stuff. Also grouping props according to scene, etc.. Been up til one a.m. each night for the past 4 days. Starting to feel the fatigue but will rally big time tomorrow night and then crash.
Here's to a great Halloween for everyone! Look forward to the reports of how it went!:jol:


----------



## slightlymad

Ah the deed is done and all is well now for the four hours of packing to do


----------



## DeadSpider

hurry! make props!! only 364 days left!! 



...... sigh... I for one, had a great 'ween season but look forward to taking a break...... atleast 2 or 3 days hehehe


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, since the 2006 season is at a close, I declare this thread "complete!"


----------

